# Scottish Fold



## Hrosec (Aug 1, 2011)

Last summer we found a feral mother cat and her 6 kittens. We were able to catch them all and found new homes for everyone expect one kitten that we kept. We were thinking that the mom most of been a Scottish fold because of her floppy ears. So anyway does Simbia look like he is probably a sottish fold mix. I know there is no way to tell for sure but am curious. I also wanted to share some pics of him all grown up. He is still pretty small though and only weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 1, 2011)

And here is a picture of mom, a straight eared sibling, and Simbia as a baby because he was too cute!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He looks like part Scottish Fold to me. I just adopted one. He is so sweet


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Ahhh! I love scottish folds, so adorable.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------

